# 2009 MTD Gold 28” 357cc - A Few Modifications



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

(Some copy and paste from the LED upgrade thread)


This is my first snowblower I ever bought, a christmas gift for my dad in 09. I wasn't much of a snow blower connoisseur. 
But I knew i wanted a large machine with a big motor and this thing fit the bill. Ive used it more then he has over the years. Its been a good machine.

This is my little rejeuvenation project on this thing. Everything got checked and lubricated. Figured this MTD could use a little love. 

2009 28" MTD Gold w/ 357cc Powermore
Factory Headlight and Heated Handgrips.
Based on numbers the lighting coil is rated 30watts or greater. 

Fluke 365 Meter










Bridge Rectifier Assembly
8amp 50v full bridge rectifier
(1) 2200μF 25v capacitor

I kept it simple and small. I was shooting for a compact and clean setup.






























1683 Bulb 28watt(1.02amp) @ 28V

Stock Light
Loaded --- Volts --- Amps _____ Unloaded --- Volts --- Amps
Idle --- 12.5vac --- 0.7amps _____ Idle --- 12.7vac --- n/a
Full --- 19.0vac --- 0.8amps _____ Full --- 20.0vac --- n/a


18w LED 10-32volts 

-------- Volts --- Amps
Idle --- 13.9vdc --- 0.9amps
Full --- 22.3vdc --- 0.7amps


27w LED 10-32v

--------- Volts --- Amps
Idle --- 11.0vdc --- 1.8amps
Full --- 19.2vdc --- 1.5amps

I went with the 18w fixture, and omitted the factory light. Just don't need more then this one light, my parents driveway has decent lighting. Position was a tough call. I thought about the top of the auger housing but The EOD snow berm can get much taller then the bucket if its a big storm. Decided on the Factoryish spot.










I really liked the red down facing marker lights I put on my honda so I added one to the MTD. You can also see how well the rectifier box box is mounted. wedged in perfectly with just a single screw to secure in place.




















Traction! My parents driveway is a little ridiculous. It’s about 70’ long but a drastic hill to the top level portion. This machine can blow snow going up the hill but could use a boost. And I don’t really want to install chains.

I saw a post a few weeks ago with a gentleman advocating liquid ballast in snowblower tires. I’m no stranger to filling tractor tires with washer fluid, I did it on both my lawn tractor and garden tractor. I was skeptical about how little fluid will fit in these wheels but much to my surprise I got 3.5 total gallons into them.

Wheels are 4.80 - 8 tires.

8.3lbs per gallon x 3.5 gallons = 29 lbs. 

This is a very noticeable 29 pounds. And the best part is it’s right where it’s needed. I installed tubes in each wheel before filling. 

I’ve used this contraption a few times now and it’s super quick and effective for filling tires. 






























One thing that always bothered me was the lack of a fuel shut off. So that was next on the list. I removed the shrouding and saw the fuel line was ripe for a inline fuel valve. I’m not terrible proud of this install but it gets the job done. It’s basically a hole cut in the shroud with a fuel valve behind it and a little brace to keep it in place and from moving.




















Here's the driveway in question. I must say, tracks are not a must for steep drives.










I’ll chime back in with how much of an improvement the wheel weights make.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for all that useful information. I own 1995 vintage MTD and am contemplating buying new or probably newer so this is very helpful if I come across something of this vintage. Your fuel shut off valve install is very interesting in that it is the one thing I see missing on all Powermore engines. I've been looking for a surface or recess mount valve buy cannot find one. Can you post a sketch of the bracket you made for yours?


----------

